# Mega Mayhams



## Arlis (Aug 14, 2013)

For you guys who run the Mega Mayhams. Do they run true to the size both height and width? The pics I have saw they look narrow but it might just be me. I want a set of 27's for my KQ 750


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there are existing threads about these already please search first before posting.


----------

